# VYEY.pk - Investors Eyeing Break Up Value



## PennyStockHaven (16 December 2010)

On Wednesday shares of Victory Energy Corporation (Pinksheets: VYEY) rocketed 988% on emphatic volume. But do investors have it right with the current valuation? According to [our] research the company boasts a break up value of at least $0.13 a share: pennystockhaven.com/active-penny-stocks/victory-energy-corp-pinksheets-vyey-have-investors-got-it-right

Investors jumped all over this one on Wednesday in the US Markets. Here's to an even better day on Thursday!


----------

